# Hello everyone!



## Kamakazie Kat (Apr 1, 2003)

I am just having fun reading and replying to this forum that I found.

I love cats, the are the biggest part of my life. I have 2, both neutered males. One is a Siamese cross and the other is a Ragdoll. 

I am looking forward to some interesting topics and materials.

Have a good day everyone! Drop a line if you feel like chatting!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I have a one year old kitty that isn't a ragdoll but seriously acts like one, no fear of anything. Are you going to post some pictures of your babies? If so, can't wait to see them!


----------

